# Urgent warning!



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

I've just recieved the following from a well respeted GCCF judge

WARNING ........ there is a spate of animals being brought for dog baiting in the Sidcup/Kent areas .Potential owners are snapping up pets needing homes for free/cheap all their phones and homes are bogus and sadly a lady was rung by the council yesterday to say that her micro chipped cat she homed without doing a home-check had been found in bins ripped to pieces. RIP little cat ... what a tragic end

If you need to rehome a pet, PLEASE do it responsibly, check the home the animal is going to, ask questions, and if you are uncertain, don't rehome it with them. There are people who can help. Thanks.

Please cross post this far and wide to every cat person you know..........


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG that is heartbreaking! How would you live with yourself if you had given a pet away and thats what happened to it!!!

There are some awful people about.:nonod:


----------

